

CSS Glitched Text - lbebber
http://codepen.io/lbebber/pen/ypgql

======
ctrl
nice work. forked it and went super glitchy.
[http://codepen.io/ctrlaltdesign/pen/LFsHl](http://codepen.io/ctrlaltdesign/pen/LFsHl)

------
RazorCrusade
Great example of something simple, useful, but rather extraordinary using just
plain ol' CSS.

~~~
guidopallemans
(scss)

------
eridal
you guys rock!

